# Anniversary



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Just a few pictures from our anniversary day. Yup I am a hick..but I honestly wouldn't trade a thing. I would take this over a fancy restaurant any day of the week!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

And I love that my kid doesn't need technology to be happy. Climbing trees..building nests..pine cone wars..throwing rocks..you name it he did and had fun. :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

What a great day and great pictures. Happy Anniversary Chanda.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh wow! This looks like my kind of day!

Love it! :biggrin:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Look at that place! It's beautiful! Where is that o.o ?

Nice pictures Chanda, I'm glad you had a great day ^^

PS: Can you camp there? ?

Oh yes, Happy Anniversary! :biggrin:


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you all! It was a very nice day!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

FanKi said:


> Look at that place! It's beautiful! Where is that o.o ?
> 
> Nice pictures Chanda, I'm glad you had a great day ^^
> 
> ...


It is in the Gila National Forest and yup you can camp in it! All 3.3 million acres of it. 


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gila_National_Forest


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

3.3Million acres?! I really must go there some day.


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Happy anniversary :biggrin:
Very nice place to celebrate :laugh:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Wonderful day and awesome pictures C.. Glad you had a great day


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

@chanda95 Happy Anniversary!  I love them chanda, especially the deers between the trees and his picture with a great smile...now that's what I call a very good child memory to keep...I prefer being outside just like in that kind of place..away from the city..the noisy society..just being with nature...also thankful that the beauty of nature is still alive..^^...take me with you chanda! >< (lol)


----------

